# Tag der deutschen Einheit



## Konov (3. Oktober 2012)

Heute ist Tag der deutschen Einheit.

Mich würde interessieren, was ihr darüber denkt.
Denkt ihr überhaupt darüber nach?

Ist es euch egal, hauptsache ihr habt frei? (Feiertag)

"Feiert" ihr richtig, zu gunsten des Feiertages? Damit ist nicht gemeint, "in die Disse gehen weil frei ist." ^^

Ich hoffe, ihr könnt mir ein bißchen was darüber erzählen, wie ihr den Tag der deutschen Einheit aus eurer persönlichen Sicht seht, was er für euch bedeutet - OHNE dabei politisch zu werden - wenn möglich.

Wenn das nicht klappt, können die Mods ja immer noch dicht machen, während ZAM den Banhammer schwingt.


Dazu außerdem eine kleine Umfrage - wohl bekomms' !


----------



## myadictivo (3. Oktober 2012)

ich hasse feiertage, weil ich eh meistens nicht frei habe 

wie soll man einen solchen tag feiern ? vorschläge nehm ich gerne an. ansonsten danke lieber feiertag, denn durch die deutsche einigung hab ich menschen kennen gelernt die mir sehr am herzen liegen und die mir sonst nie übern weg gelaufen wären.


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich hasse feiertage, weil ich eh meistens nicht frei habe
> 
> wie soll man einen solchen tag feiern ? vorschläge nehm ich gerne an. ansonsten danke lieber feiertag, denn durch die deutsche einigung hab ich menschen kennen gelernt die mir sehr am herzen liegen und die mir sonst nie übern weg gelaufen wären.



Ich wüsste auch nicht wie, aber deshalb die Frage. 

Vielleicht gibt es ja jemanden, der mehr weiß.
Oder die Bezeichnung "Feiertag" ist nur eine Fehlinterpretation.


----------



## Xidish (3. Oktober 2012)

Also bei diesem Feiertag bin ich gemischter Gefühle.
Klar können wir sehr dankbar sein, daß es diese beispielslose Wiedervereinigung gab.
Es gibt so einige andere Staaten, die immer noch getrennt sind (z.B. Korea, Jemen ++).
Daß es dafür auch 'nen Feiertag gibt - ok.

Was ich nur recht schade finde. daß der 3. Oktober nicht der tatsächliche Wiedervereinigungstag ist, also nicht stimmt.
Und was mich noch mehr stört, daß dafür der Buß & Bettag gestrichen wurde.

Feiern tue ich den Tag jetzt nicht unbedingt - freue mich halt nur, daß ich frei habe.

greetz


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Also ich feier unseren schweizer Feiertag auch nicht. Feuerwerk, saufen und frei. Um was es da geht ist mir egal


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2012)

Wenn man die ganze Bevölkerung der Bundesrepublik fragen würde, würde man warscheinlich auf dieselbe Antwort kommen: Alle freuen sich das frei ist.

Ein paar wenige freuen sich vielleicht noch über die Wiedervereinigung, und ansonsten zelebriert niemand diese "Feiertag".

An und für sich müsste die korrekte Bezeichnung also "Gedenktag" heißen. ^^


----------



## Davatar (3. Oktober 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> ich hasse feiertage, weil ich eh meistens nicht frei habe
> 
> wie soll man einen solchen tag feiern ? vorschläge nehm ich gerne an. ansonsten danke lieber feiertag, denn durch die deutsche einigung hab ich menschen kennen gelernt die mir sehr am herzen liegen und die mir sonst nie übern weg gelaufen wären.


Du könntest Deine Ostdeutschen Verwandten besuchen, wenn Du in Westdeutschland lebst oder umgekehrt 



Reflox schrieb:


> Also ich feier unseren schweizer Feiertag auch nicht. Feuerwerk, saufen und frei. Um was es da geht ist mir egal


Und Feuerwerk bedeutet nicht feiern oder wie? Feuerwerk ist doch der Inbegriff von Feiertag feiern...


----------



## H2OTest (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich habe freeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii und der Rest ist mir eigentlich egal


----------



## Arosk (3. Oktober 2012)

Da ich selbst nicht dabei war, kann ich wenig dazu sagen. Aber ich denke mal so wie es ist, ist es besser


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Oktober 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Was ich nur recht schade finde. daß der 3. Oktober nicht der tatsächliche Wiedervereinigungstag ist, also nicht stimmt.
> Und was mich noch mehr stört, daß dafür der Buß & Bettag gestrichen wurde.



Der 3. Oktober ist der Tag, an welchem der Einigungsvertrag unterschrieben wurde. Den Tag des Mauerfalls (9.11.89) können wir nicht feiern, da es leider ein paar Menschen in den 30er Jahren gab, die an einem 9.11. ein sehr schwarzes Kapitel der Menschheitsgeschichte eingeläutet haben.

Und der Buß- und Bettag wurde nicht wegen dem 3. Oktober gestrichen.


> Im Jahr 1994 wurde beschlossen, den Buß- und Bettag als arbeitsfreien Tag mit Wirkung ab 1995 zu streichen, um die Mehrbelastung für die Arbeitgeber durch die Beiträge zur neu eingeführten Pflegeversicherung durch Mehrarbeit der Arbeitnehmer auszugleichen.


In Sachsen gibt es den Feiertag noch, dafür aber mit einer Mehrbelastung der Arbeitnehmer in Sachen Beitragszahlung Pfelegeversicherung.

BTT: Ich feier den Tag nicht wirklich, nutze aber heute mal die Möglichkeit, bei den offiziellen Feierlichkeiten dabei zu sein, da sie dieses Jahr in München sind.


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Und Feuerwerk bedeutet nicht feiern oder wie? Feuerwerk ist doch der Inbegriff von Feiertag feiern...



Naja, aber man feiert halt einfach. Man feiert jetzt nicht den Schwur der Eidgenossen auf der Rütliwiese. Die meisten wissen nicht einmal was an diesem Tag passiert ist. Sogar ich bin mir nich sicher, ob es genau das war. Es gibt überall Feuerwerk und man hat am nächsten Tag frei. Also feiert man einfach


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> BTT: Ich feier den Tag nicht wirklich, nutze aber heute mal die Möglichkeit, bei den offiziellen Feierlichkeiten dabei zu sein, da sie dieses Jahr in München sind.



Wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt... das entspricht dann wohl am ehesten der "Zelebrierung"


----------



## win3ermute (3. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> Also feiert man einfach



Nenene, die Jugend von heute... nutzt jeden freien Tag zum Saufen! Und jetzt atmet nicht so laut - ich hab' Kopfschmerzen von der Feierei von gestern...


----------



## Xidish (3. Oktober 2012)

kaepteniglo schrieb:


> Und der Buß- und Bettag wurde nicht wegen dem 3. Oktober gestrichen.


Die Mehrbelastung kam aber erst zustande, weil dieser 3 Oktober als Feiertag hinzukam.
Davor hat sich nie einer am Buß-und Bettag gestört.
Es wurde lange beratschlagt, welcher Feiertag dran glauben muss.

Und ja der 9. Novemebr wäre keine guter Tag zum feiern gewesen.
Schon merkwürdig, daß beide Tage auf dasselbe Datum fallen.


----------



## Tikume (3. Oktober 2012)

Für mich bedeutet der Tag, dass ohne die Wiedervereinigung einige Freunde und Bekannte noch hinter einer fetten fiesen Mauer hocken würden.


----------



## myadictivo (3. Oktober 2012)

na wenn sollten sie wenigstens bundeseinheitliche feiertage machen.
bayern und co braten da ja immer noch ne extrawurst. ist immer schön als grenzbewohner an nem hessischen werktag nach bayern zu fahren und dann vor verschlossenen türen zu stehn.


----------



## seanbuddha (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich finds irgendwie traurig das die Deutschen diesen Tag nicht feiern. Ist ja Nationalfeiertag! Also am ersten August in der Schweiz ist immer die Hölle los


----------



## ego1899 (3. Oktober 2012)

Also ich nehme mal an das nicht mal 5% den Tag wegen dem eigentlichen Grund "feiern", sondern er wohl für die meisten ein weiterer Tag ist durch den man frei bekommt und sich somit bei den vielen anderen einreiht.


Also mal von den ganzen christlichen Feiertagen ist das wohl der, der mir am meisten am Rektum vorbei geht. 
Ich weiß warum man ihn feiert und das ist ja auch gut so, aber es würde auch völlig ausreichen wenn man einfach so an diesen Tag gedenkt, ohne dem Großteil der Nation frei zu geben..

Wenn man will feiern wir damit eigentlich auch das es ungefähr 40 Jahre gedauert hat bis wir unser Land wieder vereint haben, nachdem es die alliierten Besatzer unter sich aufgeteilt haben, aber das würde jetzt wohl wieder zu weit führen und politisch werden. 
Und das wollen wir ja zum Glück nicht...


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich mag den Tag, erinnert mich immer daran, das ich doch ziemliches glück hab hier geboren worden zu sein


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Oktober 2012)

Xidish schrieb:


> Die Mehrbelastung kam aber erst zustande, weil dieser 3 Oktober als Feiertag hinzukam.



Und wieder nicht korrekt. Die Mehrbelastung kam durch die Einführung der Pflegeversicherung. Und diese hat Nichts mit der Wiedervereinigung zu tun.

PS: Der Feiertag kam 1990 dazu, der Buß- und Bettag als bundeseinheitlicher Feiertag wurde 1995 abgeschafft. Außerdem sind die Anzahl der Feiertage in (fast) jedem Bundesland unterschiedlich.


----------



## heinzelmännchen (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich feiere diesen Tag nicht richtig, ich finde ihn aber in seiner Botschaft sehr wichtig und gut, dass es ihn gibt. Immerhin war die Wiedervereinigung ein komplizierter Weg, gesäumt von Glück und Zufall.....

Ich hab gestern den Kopf geschüttelt, als ich zu nen paar Kumpels meinte, "hey, morgen ist frei wegen Feiertag!" und keiner wusste welcher Feiertag überhaupt ist.



zu 9. November: Ja, dieser Tag kann kein Feiertag sein, aber er sollte als Gedenktag angegangen werden, an dem man dafür sorgt, dass drei wichtige Ereignisse der deutschen Geschichte
nicht in Vergessenheit geraten.


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Also ich nehme mal an das nicht mal 5% den Tag wegen dem eigentlichen Grund "feiern", sondern er wohl für die meisten ein weiterer Tag ist durch den man frei bekommt und sich somit bei den vielen anderen einreiht.
> 
> 
> Also mal von den ganzen christlichen Feiertagen ist das wohl der, der mir am meisten am Rektum vorbei geht.
> ...



Wobei es ja noch ein unterschied ist, ob man einen Feiertag nicht "anerkennt", weil man nicht christlichen/katholischen/whatever Glaubens ist, oder weil man mit der Wiedervereinigung einfach nicht viel anfangen kann (Alter, ....etc)


----------



## ichbinnichtschuld (3. Oktober 2012)

Konov schrieb:


> Wusste gar nicht, dass es sowas gibt... das entspricht dann wohl am ehesten der "Zelebrierung"


Aber aber... halb Berlin ist gespeert wergen feierlichkeiten. Rund ums Brandenburger tor ist wieder ein großer rummelplatz/kirmes mit riesenrad, feuerwerk und lecker teurem essen und so


----------



## kaepteniglo (3. Oktober 2012)

Nächstes Jahr sind die offiziellen Feierlichkeiten in Stuttgart, wie ich heute mitbekommen habe.

Sent from my OMNIA7 using Board Express


----------



## Xidish (3. Oktober 2012)

@ kaepteniglo

Danke für die Aufklärung.
Da war ich all die Jahre 'nem Irrtum aufgessen. oo
Nunja - auch im fortgeschrittenem Alter lernt man - in diesem Falle ich - noch dazu. 

Finde es aber interessant, daß die Arbeitnehmer in Sachsen von dem Buß & Bettag gar nix haben.
Da werden sie von der Regierung noch ausgenutzt, weil sie verhältnismäßig mehr in die Pflegeversicherung einzahlen -
als ein Arbeitstag kostet.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja das ist richtig. Deswegen meine ich ja das das ein Feiertag ist der mich mit am wenigsten interessiert, abgesehen von den christlichen, bzw. generell Religiösen Feiertagen die mich sowieso nicht interessieren, eben weil ich nichts mit ihnen anfangen kann 

Der Grund ist auch nicht etwa weil ich damit nichts anfangen kann weil ich zu jung bin oder politisch desinteressiert bin. Ich sehe einfach nur keinen richtigen Sinn darin, eine Wiedervereinigung wegen einer Teilung die uns aufgezwungen wurde zu feiern, obwohl ich natürlich auch froh bin das sie stattgefunden hat.

Ein weiteres Beispiel ist der 1. Mai / Tag der Arbeit. Ehemals gefeiert wegen dem Ursprung der Arbeiterbewegung, mittlerweile zu einem Tag verkommen an dem Nazis durch die Städte marschieren und sich Autonome Straßenschlachten mit der Polizei liefern.
Kann meinetwegen genauso abgeschafft werden. Wer bitte feiert diesen Tag denn bitte noch wegen seiner eigentlichen Bedeutung.

Und mal abgesehen von Mutter-/ Vatertag noch gibt es hier in Deutschland meines Wissens nach keinen einzigen Feiertag der keinen religösen (also christlichen) Hintergrund hat.

Weihnachten und Silvester/ Neujahr lasse ich mir ja noch gefallen, hat für viele Menschen ja irgendeine Bedeutung.
Aber Karfreitag, Ostern, Pfingsten, Fronleichnam, Christi Himmelfahrt, Alelrheiligen und was weiß ich was es da noch alles gibt, WEG mit diesem MIST.
Ich finde es ehrlich gesagt auch ne Frechheit das ich mir sowas aufzwingen lassen muss. Auch wenn wir in einem christlich geprägten Land leben, haben wir doch schon vor einiger Zeit gelernt das Kirche und Staat getrennt gehören, dass ist nix anderes für mich...


Aber naja ok das hat jetzt auch nix mehr mit dem Thema zu tun. Den Tag der deutschen Einheit zu "feiern" halte ich für übertrieben, ihm zu Gedenken ist natürlich angebracht, aber dabei sollte es dann auch bleiben.
Einen gesetzlichen Feiertag daraus zu machen an dem alles dicht gemacht wird ist meiner Meinung nach etwas übertrieben...


----------



## Konov (3. Oktober 2012)

ichbinnichtschuld schrieb:


> Aber aber... halb Berlin ist gespeert wergen feierlichkeiten. Rund ums Brandenburger tor ist wieder ein großer rummelplatz/kirmes mit riesenrad, feuerwerk und lecker teurem essen und so



Soso... das wusste ich auch nicht 
Da kann man mal sehen.... wenn man nicht gerade dort wohnt, geht das völlig an einem vorbei


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> [...] Ostern, [...]



hey! Ostern ist toll, da bekommt man Schokolade! Ich weiss ja nicht, aber von mir aus können wir auch die muslimischen, buddhistischen und weissnichtwasistischen Feiertage annehmen, ein freier Tag ist ein freier Tag


----------



## heinzelmännchen (3. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> aber von mir aus können wir auch die muslimischen, buddhistischen und weissnichtwasistischen Feiertage annehmen, ein freier Tag ist ein freier Tag



Ob man da zu 365 freien Tagen kommt?  Wenn ja, ich bin dabei!


----------



## BloodyEyeX (3. Oktober 2012)

> Für mich bedeutet der Tag, dass ohne die Wiedervereinigung einige Freunde und Bekannte noch hinter einer fetten fiesen Mauer hocken würden.



Dito. Und das ist der beste Grund für diesen Feiertag.


----------



## ego1899 (3. Oktober 2012)

Reflox schrieb:


> hey! Ostern ist toll, da bekommt man Schokolade!



Ja kann sein. Aber ich hasse Schokolade und esse auch sonst keinen Süßkram 
Also ist das für mich nur der Tag an dem Jesus aus dem Ei geschlüpft ist... Nein Moment, an Ostern wurde das Jesus-Ei gelegt und an Weihnachten ist er geschlüpft. Und an Ostern hatte er dann seinen Respawn?
Ach verwirrend das ganze Christen-Zeugs... 


Aber ich finde es ganz interessant wenn man mal die Beteiligung zu diesem Tag mit der vom "Talk like a pirate day" vor Kurzem vergleicht.... 
Sagt eigentlich schon alles...


----------



## Reflox (3. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ach verwirrend das ganze Christen-Zeugs...



Lustig ist auch, das die ganzen christlichen Feiertage (bis auf Karfreitag etc.) eigentlich angepasste heidnische Feiertage sind. Weihnachten war das Winterfest (oder so ähnlich) der germanischen, helvetischen und anderen in nordeuropa angesiedelten Stämmen. Ostern ist auf das Fruchtbarkeitsfest abgestimmt und so weiter


----------



## ego1899 (3. Oktober 2012)

Ja das ist mir bewusst, aber bei denen war halt noch kein J.C. hinzu erfunden


----------



## LiangZhou (3. Oktober 2012)

Ich wusste bis vorgestern nichtmal welcher Feiertag ansteht.


----------



## Wynn (3. Oktober 2012)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=IRR0xmnn0Mw

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



tvtotal ^^


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Ja das ist richtig. Deswegen meine ich ja das das ein Feiertag ist der mich mit am wenigsten interessiert, abgesehen von den christlichen, bzw. generell Religiösen Feiertagen die mich sowieso nicht interessieren, eben weil ich nichts mit ihnen anfangen kann
> 
> Der Grund ist auch nicht etwa weil ich damit nichts anfangen kann weil ich zu jung bin oder politisch desinteressiert bin. Ich sehe einfach nur keinen richtigen Sinn darin, eine Wiedervereinigung wegen einer Teilung die uns aufgezwungen wurde zu feiern, obwohl ich natürlich auch froh bin das sie stattgefunden hat.
> [...]
> ...


Ja warum sollte man auch einen der wichtigsten positiven Tage (wenn nicht sogar DER wichtigste) in der Geschichte Deutschlands feiern? Und warum siehst Du keinen Sinn darin? Grade WEIL die Teilung Deutschland aufgezwungen wurde sollte man den Tag feiern, weil das nämlich letztlich zeigt, dass der Wille des Volkes stärker war als die Machtspiele der beiden grossen Blöcke damals. In den meisten - wenn nicht sogar allen - Ländern, die früher mal kolonisiert waren wird der Unabhängigkeitstag gefeiert mit Feuerwerk und Parties und was weiss ich, also darf die Wiedervereinigung in Deutschland ruhig gefeiert werden. Ein Bisschen mehr Nationalstolz in angemessenem Stil würde den Deutschen auch nicht schaden. Wenn Deutschlands Fussballmannschaft in der EM oder WM spielt und gewinnt sind ja auch alle Deutschen stolz auf ihr Land, also warum nicht auch stolz auf ne Wiedervereinigung eines geteilten Landes sein, die im Grossen und Ganzen friedlich verlief? Man muss bedenken dass ähnliche Situationen in anderen Ländern meist eher blutig endeten.


----------



## myadictivo (4. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Und mal abgesehen von Mutter-/ Vatertag noch gibt es hier in Deutschland meines Wissens nach keinen einzigen Feiertag der keinen religösen (also christlichen) Hintergrund hat.



muttertag ist doch kein gesetzlicher feiertag *grübel* und vatertag fällt auf christi himmelfahrt und ist somit eigentlich eher wegen dem christlichen hintergrund wieder ein feiertag.


----------



## Konov (4. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Wenn Deutschlands Fussballmannschaft in der EM oder WM spielt und gewinnt sind ja auch alle Deutschen stolz auf ihr Land



Wohl eher stolz auf die Mannschaft. Schätze ich ^^


----------



## myadictivo (4. Oktober 2012)

oder fußball geht einem am arsch vorbei..oder ist das dann ein akt des hochverrates


----------



## Davatar (4. Oktober 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> oder fußball geht einem am arsch vorbei..oder ist das dann ein akt des hochverrates


Du hast meine Aussage nicht so richtig verstanden. Ich interessier mich auch nicht für Fussball. Es geht darum, dass wenn man nen Feiertag feiern will, der Tag der Deutschen Einheit perfekt dafür geeignet ist, weil damals quasi das Deutschland von heute entstanden ist...Geburtstag quasi


----------



## Wolfmania (5. Oktober 2012)

wir waren vor 2 Jahren in Berlin an jenem Tag, eine tolle Stimmung. Da bekommt man Geschichte hautnah mit. Aber einen Tag rumhängen hat auch was...^^


----------



## myadictivo (5. Oktober 2012)

Davatar schrieb:


> Du hast meine Aussage nicht so richtig verstanden. Ich interessier mich auch nicht für Fussball. Es geht darum, dass wenn man nen Feiertag feiern will, der Tag der Deutschen Einheit perfekt dafür geeignet ist, weil damals quasi das Deutschland von heute entstanden ist...Geburtstag quasi



nö..ich hab deine aussage garnicht gelesen und mich rein aufs quote und den fußball bezogen. mit (national)stolz tu ich mir immer nen bißl schwer und die geschichtsträchtigkeit der wiedervereinigung will ich nicht bewerten. ich war damals sowas um die 13-14 jahre alt und nicht direkt in irgendeiner art und weise durch die ganze geschichte betroffen. und als dann die ersten leute rüber kamen wars für mich ganz normal. war eigentlich kein großes ding über das man sich so unterhalten hat mit den gleichaltrigen von "drüben"


----------



## ego1899 (5. Oktober 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> mit (national)stolz tu ich mir immer nen bißl schwer



Wieso denn? Weil wir ja so bitterböse sind? Weil wir das ewige Tätervolk sind und einfach nicht patriotisch sein dürfen? Das is so ein schlechter Witz eigentlich und ich hab es auch so satt. Jeder Idiot kann stolz auf sein Land sein, nur wir nich.
Bei uns hat das mit dem Nationalstolz dann immer noch so nen Beigeschmack, dass ist echt nur noch lächerlich. German Angst halt...


----------



## Konov (5. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wieso denn? Weil wir ja so bitterböse sind? Weil wir das ewige Tätervolk sind und einfach nicht patriotisch sein dürfen? Das is so ein schlechter Witz eigentlich und ich hab es auch so satt. Jeder Idiot kann stolz auf sein Land sein, nur wir nich.
> Bei uns hat das mit dem Nationalstolz dann immer noch so nen Beigeschmack, dass ist echt nur noch lächerlich. German Angst halt...



Etwas krass ausgedrückt aber die German Angst ist schon irgendwie noch da in der Gesellschaft


----------



## myadictivo (5. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Wieso denn? Weil wir ja so bitterböse sind? Weil wir das ewige Tätervolk sind und einfach nicht patriotisch sein dürfen? Das is so ein schlechter Witz eigentlich und ich hab es auch so satt. Jeder Idiot kann stolz auf sein Land sein, nur wir nich.
> Bei uns hat das mit dem Nationalstolz dann immer noch so nen Beigeschmack, dass ist echt nur noch lächerlich. German Angst halt...



nö..deshalb hab ich kein probleme damit. eher allgemein mit dem begriff stolz.. aber stolz auf ein land ist natürlich nochmal die krönung der lächerlichkeit 
aber ich glaube das wird offtopic


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2012)

Naja die Frage nach dem Stolz hat schon etwas damit zutun, ob man einen Nationalfeiertag entsprechend zelebriert


----------



## myadictivo (6. Oktober 2012)

streiche das wort stolz und setze freude, glück, zufriedenheit oder was man sonst für die wiedervereinigung empfinden kann ein 
aber wie gesagt, von mir aus kann jeder stolz sein auf was er will. deshalb muss es für mich lange noch nicht nachvollziehbar sein. das wort national hatte ich bei nationalstolz nicht ohne grund in klammern gesetzt


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2012)

myadictivo schrieb:


> nö..deshalb hab ich kein probleme damit. eher allgemein mit dem begriff stolz.. aber stolz auf ein land ist natürlich nochmal die krönung der lächerlichkeit
> aber ich glaube das wird offtopic



Naja... Man ist ja weniger stolz auf das "Land" an sich, sondern viel mehr auf die Menschen darin bzw. auf das was sie geleistet haben. In unzähligen Bereichen waren und sind die Deutschen einfeach Pioniere, gute deutsche Wertarbeit ist überall bekannt und gefragt. Beispiel Autos zum Beispiel. Oder Waffen


----------



## myadictivo (6. Oktober 2012)

bier und wurst. wenn schon, denn schon 
I´m so fucking proud..lobet meine vorfahren die irgendwann hopfen und malz ins wasser geschmissen haben und auf die perverse idee gekommen sind totes tier in seine eigene gedärme zu pressen 
hauptsach es schmeckt


----------



## ego1899 (6. Oktober 2012)

Naja man kann alles ins Lächerliche ziehen, wenn man nur will...

Gibt auch gaaaaanz wenige andere Beispiele... Buchdruck, Glühbirne, das Auto & das Flugzeug, Dieselmotor, Röntgenstrahlung, Zündkerze, das Tonband, das Fernsehen, Magnetschwebebahn, die Kernspaltung, Scanner, die Pille (also DIE Pille  ), die Chipkarte, das Fax, Airbag, die Bakteriologie oder das Fahrrad.
Ja sogar das MP3-Format wurde vom Frauenhofer Institut entwickelt, ursprünglich um die Qualität nbeim telefonieren zu erhöhen. ^^ Oder die Relativitätstheorie und die Atombombe...  


Naja aber zugegeben, die Wurst und das Bier, dass sind natürlich die bedeutendsten Erfindungen...


----------



## Konov (6. Oktober 2012)

Leopard 2 Panzer und G36 Sturmgewehr
Heckler und Koch 


hahaha

Spass beiseite, man muss eben unterscheiden - wie bereits gesagt wurde, man ist ja nicht stolz auf das Land an sich, sondern mehr darauf, dass man selbst ein Teil davon ist, sprich auf die eigene Nationalität.
Insofern wieder indirekt fürs Land... naja


----------



## myadictivo (7. Oktober 2012)

ego1899 schrieb:


> Buchdruck, Glühbirne, das Auto & das Flugzeug, Dieselmotor, Röntgenstrahlung, Zündkerze, das Tonband, das Fernsehen, Magnetschwebebahn, die Kernspaltung, Scanner, die Pille (also DIE Pille  ), die Chipkarte, das Fax, Airbag, die Bakteriologie oder das Fahrrad.
> Ja sogar das MP3-Format wurde vom Frauenhofer Institut entwickelt, ursprünglich um die Qualität nbeim telefonieren zu erhöhen. ^^ Oder die Relativitätstheorie und die Atombombe...



na hoffentlich haben bei der entwicklung keine gastarbeiter aus anderen länder ihre hände im spiel gehabt 
aber sinnlose diskussion. von mir aus kann man noch hunderte weltbewegende sachen aufzählen, stolz werd ich trotzdem nicht drauf sein 
aber jeder darf natürlich, wenn er will


----------

